# Barnstable - Civil Service



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Anyone here from Cape Cod, specifically Barnstable?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I am in Plymouth, if that matters at all.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Sure, I was just wondering what your hiring situation is for the town?

I know Barstable has to pass a 2 1/2 override on Nov 4th before anything can happen.. I just wanted to see what other towns are expereincing?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

The Town of Plymouth is facing some serious budget issues. I don't see them hiring new officers anytime soon. Especially after the town meeting vote just tokk more money from the department's budget.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I am from Barnstalbe. You can PM me.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Anyone on the Barnstable Civil Service list PM ME!


----------

